

Just realized -- you can create a giant phone number database using Facebook - Xcelerate

I got a call from an unknown phone number today.  Of course, I Googled it and reverse-searched it and nothing really came up (since it was a cell phone).<p>Then I went to Facebook and typed the number in.  One result appeared -- a girl a few cities away from me who must have accidentally dialed my number.<p>And then I got to thinking: what's to stop someone from iterating through a few million phone numbers and creating a giant database of these?  I just kept incrementing the phone number in the search box and every few numbers would reveal a new name.<p>I'm tempted to write a script myself but as I don't want to get my Facebook account banned someone else can implement the idea if you like.<p>Note that phone numbers only show up if you have the privacy option "Allow others to find me by my phone number" on -- and for a lot of people, it apparently is.
======
runjake
Spammers and personal information clearinghouses already know about _and_ do
this.

------
amarcus
Here is a cool fb hack to find out who has your cell number in their phone.

Create a new account using fake info and a throwaway email. Put your actual
cell number in the profile. Facebook will then recommend friends to connect
with. Those people have your phone number in their address book.

------
Empro
You can do this for anything on Facebook, or any other other service where
people post private information they probably shouldn't post.

~~~
Xcelerate
Except that phone numbers are easily iterable. What other sort of data could I
do this with? You have to know the data in advance in order to find a result
for it.

------
ixacto
A domain + hosting these days is crazy cheap, and only displays the details
that you actually __want __to share.

